# "Unable to update files in cache." Java / Facebook problem. Please help!



## Edward To (Mar 28, 2007)

I have been getting this error message when I click "Add more photos" to my photo albums on Facebook for some time now:



> *Unable to update files in cache.*
> 
> sun.plugin.cache.JarCacheVersionException: Number of attributes specified in 'cache_archive' doesn't match those in 'cache_version'
> at sun.plugin.cache.JarCacheUtil.getJarsWithVersion(Unknown Source)
> ...


However, Facebook's Java photo uploader application *used to* always work fine regardless of that error message.

This morning, however, it has stopped working. I am unable to upload any photos, because it will always say:


> Upload Failed. Click on My Photos and try again.


It never works.

The simple uploader (which is non-Java) does work, which seems to mean that there is no problem with Facebook's servers; instead there is a problem with Java.

I have around 200 pictures I wish to upload and uploading 5 at a time via the simple uploader is definitely not an option.

Could someone please help?


----------



## McFarnell (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm having this problem as well. Did you find a solution?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I would start by uninstalling and reinstalling Java.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

You can use the tester here to ensure that you have the latest version (1.6 Update 2) ;http://www.javatester.org/

If you need the latest one you can get it here; http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


----------



## McFarnell (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes, yesterday I did check and found that I did not have the latest version of Java. I updated to the latest version, and I still have the same problem.

I downloaded Opera and the uploader works fine with it. I can't get it to work in Firefox or IE though. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I wonder if the problem could be something to do with the JavaScript plugin in your browser? (JavaScript is similar to, but not the same as, Sun Java).

There is an option on the tester page I posted the link to which allows you to find out if you have JavaScript enabled and, if so, which version (the link is on the left hand side)

Opera is currently using version 2.1 of JavaScript (at least mine does) while Firefox uses 1.7.

PS. JavaScript does not work in my copy of IE 7 but that's because I have disabled scripting, Active X etc.


----------



## Edward To (Mar 28, 2007)

McFarnell said:


> I'm having this problem as well. Did you find a solution?


Yes, I mananged to solve the problem by rolling back to the previous version of FireFox. It then worked fine after the rollback, and also worked fine as well when I re-updated my FireFox to the latest version once again. 

Hope this works for you!


----------



## pete168 (Sep 24, 2007)

The reply I got from FaceBook is use another browser and the uploader works fine on IE.
I think it's probably a problem with Firefox or the plugin for Firefox and we'll just have to wait until they put out a new version that fixes the problem.


----------



## Kit_Kat (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay, I'm not an expert, but I had this problem and I found this thread through Google.

After perusing through all your answers and suggestions I went looking for a way to revert FF back to the old way so Java would work.

While doing this I came across the "Tools" bar. I looked in there and found something called the "Java Console". I clicked it and it came up with a box and a million letters.

Being the stupid 16-year-old I am, I clicked "Clear" and, to my thinking, all the letters disappeared and I returned to Facebook to find my Java uploader was once again working.

Try it. =]


----------



## dbender (Oct 18, 2007)

Kit_Kat said:


> Okay, I'm not an expert, but I had this problem and I found this thread through Google.
> 
> After perusing through all your answers and suggestions I went looking for a way to revert FF back to the old way so Java would work.
> 
> ...


Can you let me know in more detail where you located the "Tools" bar? Thanks


----------

